

Ask HN: Advice for a US consultant wishing to live abroad for 1-2 years? - kungfooey

I am in a situation where most of my work is done remotely. I lived in NYC for  a while and built  up a pretty good network of consulting work. I can live pretty much wherever I like.<p>However, most countries require an obscene amount of paperwork to stay there for an extended amount of time (as in 1-2 years).<p>Are there any countries where such a “working vacation” is possible? My family (spouse, one child) would be coming with me, so that complicates things somewhat (New Zealand, for example, will let you stay for a while but only if you’re under 30 and have no family with you).<p>I prefer somewhere in Europe. My second preference is somewhere in South America.<p>Have any of you done this? If so, can you share your experience? Thanks!
======
NonEUCitizen
FRANCE

France now has something called the Competence and Talents visa. I believe you
are allowed to be self-employed with this visa.

NETHERLANDS

1\. If you're an american citizen, there's some "Dutch American Friendship
Treaty" that this link claims requires capital of as low as EUR4500 for a
self-employment visa.

    
    
      http://www.expatlaw.nl/dutch_american_friendship_treaty.htm
    
    

2\. If you are not American (or American who doesn't want to go via route #1),
you can try working for a Dutch company via a "Kennismigrant" visa; make sure
to ask about the 30% rule. Visa processing time for this approach is quite
fast (as fast as 2 weeks).

3\. Even if you are going to start your own business via the treaty in #1, ask
your Dutch lawyer if you can set it up so you qualify for 30% rule.

------
starkfist
I lived in Japan for about a year. I just renewed the tourist visa every 3
months, or whatever the timeframe was. I did some work for Japanese companies
too but it was all under the table. I have friends and family who do this sort
of thing all the time.

I don't think living abroad is really all that hard, the people on hn.yc just
have a bug up their butt when it comes to doing visas in the officially
sanctioned manner. A bizarre attitude coming from a pack of break-the-rules
startup mavericks, IMHO.

------
Kaizen
I'm doing the same thing, although with no family.

In August I'm heading down to Uruguay and getting permanent residency. The
paperwork required hasn't been bad so far. I only needed to sign a few
documents and get my birth certificate legalized. I've got a lawyer assisting
me and helping handle my appointments (including a medical checkup) once I
arrive. The law firm's website is www.fs.com.uy/sitio/en/

One thing to watch out for is that Uruguay may start taxing income (domestic
and foreign) for residents who are there longer than 183 days of the year.
That's why I'm also going to get residency in Paraguay (no income taxes and
not much more difficult to acquire permanent residency).

------
mqmouse
Germany.

The process is very easy. Just show up, show them your contract or if you do a
lot of freelance work, register yourself as a freelancer. The only caveat is
you will be required to start German lessons. The wife and kids should be fine
also. There is a minimum salary you have to make as well.

Pro Tip: Go to a city where there is a lot of volume in foreign skilled labor
such as Dusseldorf. (besides, imho, it's one of the EU's hidden gems)

~~~
mqmouse
actually, if you know java fairly well, I can introduce you to some EU
contacts that could make the move possible for you next month :)

If you (or anyone who wants to work in Germany) wish to send over a resume,
I'll happily forward it. (no promises though!)

M8R-qhfq4p@mailinator.com

------
adrianscott
Panama is pretty decent. It used to be easier, but you can still typically
enter for up to 30 days, but then extend that to 90 days once you arrive. When
you get close to the 90 days, you can pop over the border to costa rica or
cartagena for a few days and then return for your next 30-90 days. Getting
longer visas and residency is actually a lot easier than many other places, so
that's something to consider researching too. good luck!

------
philiphodgen
I believe the penalty for overstaying your six month visa in the Dominican
Republic is $28. I have a client who is doing precisely what you propose
doing. He is happy. Two small kids, a wife, and decent internet access. He is
making a good living. Watch out for your US tax filings though.

------
gexla
Doing exactly this in the Philippines. Most people you will encounter speak
English. You can extend your tourist visa for 16! months before having to do a
visa run. When you do need to do a visa run you can catch a flight to
Singapore for as low as $30 each way.

